# Is this asbestos?



## enviromom (May 26, 2011)

Please tell me if this looks like asbestos! Also, we have a popcorn ceiling in the basement at the only thing I know about the age of the house is there is a tag on the gas line saying it was serviced in the early 70s.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My guess, waving my magic wand over the photos?

Take samples and get them tested if you are concerned. Nobody should offer suggestions to you based on photos.

You did not provide the age of your home. How could you clear title without knowing when it was built? The title documents should have the date the house was built. I promise. Did whoever closed on your behalf, real estate or agent, spot anything in the documentation that triggered an asbestos flag? 

To ease your concerns, asbestos was a great insulator and if just wrapped around pipes and will not go airborne unless the pipes shake. Quietly seal the ends and just leave it alone. 

I have no idea what you were trying to portray with the copper pipe photo and the stuff above it. Looks like years of dust to me.


----------



## enviromom (May 26, 2011)

sdsester said:


> My guess, waving my magic wand over the photos?
> 
> Take samples and get them tested if you are concerned. Nobody should offer suggestions to you based on photos.
> 
> ...


I don't know the age of the home. I'm a renter and the landlord does not come around often. The only clue I have is from the service tags in the basement which are dated early 70s. I know no one can definitively tell if it's asbestos or not from a photo, I was just looking for either a, "no, that's not what asbestos looks like", or, "yes, that could be asbestos". Any info is better than none. Thanks!


----------



## enviromom (May 26, 2011)

enviromom said:


> I don't know the age of the home. I'm a renter and the landlord does not come around often. The only clue I have is from the service tags in the basement which are dated early 70s. I know no one can definitively tell if it's asbestos or not from a photo, I was just looking for either a, "no, that's not what asbestos looks like", or, "yes, that could be asbestos". Any info is better than none. Thanks!


It is dusty, because I'm afraid to touch it. But the white stuff you can see in the photo is actually coming from the pipe. It's white and green. I didn't know if that could be remnants of asbestos that was improperly removed?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The white and green are just signs of corrosion on the pipes. The material may or may not contain asbestos, but as sdsedstr said, you should really just leave it alone--ESPECIALLY since it is not even your home. Even if it does contain asbestos, it is not hazardous unless it is disturbed. Even the pipes shaking as mentioned earlier would be pretty unlikely to cause enough disturbance... Just don't go sawing into it and it is of no concern. If you have some other reason which you have not yet stated to be weary, then call a professional to come out and take a sample for testing.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The insulation pictured is what's reffered to as PACM, *P*resumed *A*sbestos *C*ontaining *M*aterial, because many of these products contained asbestos to some degree. As did floor tiles and a host of other products. It is in pretty good condition. Any tradesman would assume that it contains asbestos until tested and proven otherwise. It is harmless as long as you leave it undisturbed. The white and green stuff on the bare pipe is most likely corrosion.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

enviromom said:


> I don't know the age of the home. I'm a renter and the landlord does not come around often. The only clue I have is from the service tags in the basement which are dated early 70s. I know no one can definitively tell if it's asbestos or not from a photo, I was just looking for either a, "no, that's not what asbestos looks like", or, "yes, that could be asbestos". Any info is better than none. Thanks!



I don't think there is anyway to look at something and say "yes, this has asbestos" or "no, this does not have asbestos". Asbestos is small particles that comes from mines and isnt really visible to the naked eye. As the post above states. Everything from the 70's can be considered PACM. Drywall mud, linoleum, popcorn, insulation.....the stuff was used everywhere. It is still used today in brake pads i think.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

*EPA's Official Asbestos website*

*Here's a link to the EPA's Asbestos Website for more information, but there's a excerpt....
*

http://www.epa.gov/asbestos/pubs/ashome.html

*How To Manage An Asbestos Problem*
If the asbestos material is in good shape and will not be disturbed, do nothing! If it is a problem, there are two types of corrections: repair and removal.
Repair usually involves either sealing or covering asbestos material.


Sealing (encapsulation) involves treating the material with a sealant that either binds the asbestos fibers together or coats the material so fibers are not released. Pipe, furnace and boiler insulation can sometimes be repaired this way. This should be done only by a professional trained to handle asbestos safely.
Covering (enclosure) involves placing something over or around the material that contains asbestos to prevent release of fibers. Exposed insulated piping may be covered with a protective wrap or jacket.
 With any type of repair, the asbestos remains in place. Repair is usually cheaper than removal, but it may make later removal of asbestos, if necessary, more difficult and costly. Repairs can either be major or minor.


----------

